# Employer Experience Letter format for 261312 Developer Programmer ??



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello All

I know it is a bit weird to ask this..... but i could not help it. 

It has been an extensive thoughtful process for me and giving me all headache. I had talked to my HR and I am provided with a flexibility on what I want to be contained in the letter to the point it states the developer's responsibilities. Of my all 4.5 years of experience, I have worked mainly as a Java/J2EE developer for Banking applications.

And i have been through all ACS requirements for developer programmer's skill set and through all the blogs but could not make a discrete set of responsibilities that will make a difference in assessment (I may be irritating here ).

Though i have been in almost all phases of software engineering process from analysis through design to development, implementation and support. But my main skill sets suffice the requirements of Developer Programmer. I still could not make out the best options to make it work for Developer Programmer's skill set (short of confidence here )

It would be of great help if someone please help me with an example of Developer Programmer Employee Experience Reference Letter. 

I would really appreciate any help on this.

Regards


----------

